# Just Harvested - Brown bud spot - is this mold??!



## accid (Aug 4, 2009)

I just harvested yesterday and saw a brown spot on the cola. I dipped my finger into and its very soft so i touched the stem. I am unsure if this is mold, mildew or what? Or maybe its even normal.

It is brown like dried weed but its soft, not wet though, and it breaks off pretty easily. The smeel that comes from this hole is not bad, it is a tad bit diffirent but not in a bad way. The leaves that were coming of thi this bud spot was turning yellow / brown and curled up . 

Let me know ASAP what you guys think so that perhaps i can save this big cola by dividing it into peices or throwing it in a microwave to kill mold / mildew. Thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello Accid 

Yes that is bud rot, it needs cutting out.

Do not smoke the rot.

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

Bummer..cut that stuff out and toss it.


----------



## accid (Aug 4, 2009)

why does bud rot? 

will it spread since even after i cut it out cause it touched other bud?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 4, 2009)

most times to much moisture. cutting it out will allow air to get in there and hopefully cease the rot


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry about your bud rot (botrytis).  It's a spore and can easily spread in the air.  If you can lower your humidity at all it will help and keep lots of air movement going around your buds.  Also watch out at lights out and lights on for rapid changes in temps that cause condensation on your buds.  I used to run my a/c 24/7 until I had some bud rot issues and I think it was from the rapid temp changes and condensation so I only run my a/c when the lights are on and I'm able to keep temps consistently around 75º day and night.  Keep a close eye and inspect the interior of your largest buds frequently.  

Peace!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2009)

I had brown spots on my buds and while harvesting I found the culprit- my issue was from caterpillars....bastards!!


----------



## accid (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok, I have been drying this bud for about 5 days (air dry)[ 81 degrees 55% humidity roughly - in a room that has light,but the light is not directly hitting the bud]. Before i cut down the tree the bud smelled very fruity and delicious, as of right now, it does not. Today i will be placing the bud in air tight jars to start curing it. My bud presently smells minty like a leaf but def not like a bud. Will the scent go back to how it was when it was still flowering? Its been almost a week and there is no sign of the fruity scent. Also before harvesting the plant, i could visibly see trichomes all over the budd, now that it is drying they are no longer visible. Will they reappear during curing at all? 

The outside of the bud is dry almost crumbles to touch, so i will jar them today. nonetheless, let me know about the visible trichomes and scent if they will come back or any suggestions you guys may have. Thank you


----------



## greenthumberish (Aug 8, 2009)

I doubt that the scent or the sight of the missing trichomes will come back, but thats just my hunch...sucks man, i'm sure it'll be decent smoke if you can stop the rot though.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello Accid 

Yes the smell will come back but not as pronounced as it was while still alive on the plant.

Trichomes shrink when the buds dry, they are still there 

eace:


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey dude, So the mold sucks. Make sure to cut it all out thoroughly - smoking any of that stuff can make you sick. Dirtyolsouth is dead on about night time environmental control. Humidity spikes after dark and creates healthy areas for mold to spore. I've lost crops out-doors to this. Indoors only larger buds seemed to suffer - I usually caught it prior to harvest however. Borytis spreads quickly and destroys all plant matter as you know. The problem dissapeared for me with humidity control. Good luck............


----------



## accid (Aug 9, 2009)

As of right now my weed curing/drying weed smells like ...eh musky perhaps? mixed with a bit of lawn grass.  There is no visible mold on it and the botrysis is gone(i cut it out). The bud are super sticky,however the smell is definitely not that sweet fragrant skunk smell. It is bagseed weed so maybe that could be why.  

How long roughly does it take for a decent marijuana bud scent to come in play? It has been 1 solid week and i am not smelling that nice marijuana smell.

My next harvest in 2 weeks is coming, how can i best preserve that sweet citrus smell?

I have been on the look out for white mold/mildew spores on the bud but have not seen any. Let me know what i should be on the  lookout for or if this odor difference is normal.

Thanks to all replies.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 10, 2009)

Did drying the bud really stink up the house?  That's the only time I have an odor issue is when I have buds drying in my bedroom.  I'm going to get another filter before my next harvest, it will be worth it for the peace of mind.  

I think the odor is more strain related than anything.  If you've got some very sticky bud I think you're golden...   I've had some strains that don't have much odor after drying and some that you can't keep a bud in your pocket without someone asking if I smell a skunk?  Uh, why no...  I don't! 

When you harvest your next plant try to cut off branches and gently hang them to dry, being careful not to bang them around.  This should help you retain more surface trichs.

About all you can do to help prevent bud rot is have lots of air movement and lower your humidity if possible with a/c or a dehumidifier.  And like Jman mentions try to minimize any quick changes in temps in your grow room.  I used to run my a/c 24/7 and I had this issue when my lights went on and off and I'd find condensation on the leaves when the lights went on and it probably did the same at lights out.  Now I only run the a/c when the lights are on and it really helps the temp swings and no bud rot since.

Happy Growing!


----------

